# islamicate



## machadinho

Alguém saberia me dizer se já existe uma tradução consagrada de Islamicate? Trata-se de um adjetivo cuja significação é distinta de Islamic.



> The term comes from Marshall Hodgson, historian, who defined Islamicate  as something that "...would refer not directly to the religion, Islam,  itself, but to the social and cultural complex historically associated  with Islam and the Muslims, both among Muslims themselves and even when  found among non-Muslims.(Venture of Islam, v. 1, p. 59) fonte





> In _The Venture of Islam_ Hodgson reimagined the terminology and focus of Islamic history and religion: He critiqued terms like _tradition_ for _ḥadith_ and _Islamic Law_ for _sharīʿah._  The focus on the Arab world that had characterized the Euro-American  study of Islam was also rethought by Hodgson who argued that it was the  Persianate world (his coinage) that was the locus of the most  influential Muslim thought and practice from the Middle Period onwards.  Most importantly he distinguished between _Islamic_ (properly religious) and _Islamicate_  phenomena, which were the products of regions in which Musims were  culturally dominant, but were not, properly speaking religious. Thus  wine poetry was certainly _Islamicate_, but not _Islamic_. Wikipedia


Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

ufaaa! A primeira vez que vejo o termo em inglês (ou em qualquer língua). Sei não, é um chute, mas acho que os tradutores devem estar apelando para o bom e velho 'islâmico'.


----------



## joaosilva

Acho que você não deveria moer muito mais a cabeça com isso...
O sujeito inventou a palavra (ou melhor, o palavrão) para descrever uma coisa que segundo ele não estava definida por "islâmico" que seria em inglês, como é para nós um conceito amplíssimo até ele ter a magnífica ideia de lhe retirar a parte de cultura islâmica não ligada directamente à religião... como toda a gente sabe das influências islâmicas na península ibérica, ou teremos que falar de influências (*outra palavra qualquer*), porque não resta muito da religião pois foi perseguida e extinguida graças à inquisição; as mesquitas convertidas em igrejas, etc. Se concordar com o Sr. Hodgson, e precisar mesmo duma palavra, dado que parece que ainda não foi traduzido para o português, pode escolher você uma que você achar piada.


----------



## machadinho

Oba, vou expandir a língua portuguesa hoje! Tenho uma ideia muito original: islamicato!


----------



## joaosilva

machadinho said:


> Oba, vou expandir a língua portuguesa hoje! Tenho uma ideia muito original: islamicato!


  só não imagino é islamicato numa frase.
Eu se fosse a si seria mais ambicioso ainda e criaria o verbo islamicar (imagina só a quantidade de conjugações...) e o participio passado, islamicado.
islamicar: maneira de influenciar do islão em todos os aspectos excepto o religioso


----------



## Carfer

Já tenho visto '_islamita_' (embora me pareça que continua a ter uma forte componente religiosa) e 'i_slamizado_', no sentido do adaptado à cultura islâmica, mas não necessariamente seguidor da religião. 
Aqui na Península tivemos, até à expulsão no século XVI/XVII), o caso dos '_moçárabes_', católicos do rito visigótico (dominante antes da invasão árabe) do ponto de vista religioso, mas de cultura e língua árabe (pelo menos, enquanto língua oficial ou de cultura, já que alguns eram bilingues e falavam o romance no entorno familiar). Mas é uma situação historicamente datada e, ainda por cima, localizada. Acho que ninguém entenderia se dissessemos '_moçárabe'_ para significar o mesmo que '_islamicate_', mas não sei se _'islamizado_' não serviria.


----------



## machadinho

Genial, Carfer. Vou ficar com islamizado! Muito obrigado.


----------



## joaosilva

Mas islamizado, é precisamente com influências do Islão (como religião), que era ao que o autor queria contrapor a palavra Islamicate (inventada pelo autor e que não aparece em lado nehum). Para além do mais islamizado é islamized em inglês.


----------



## machadinho

É... na verdade, o moçarábico do Carfer cairia como uma luva, não fosse limitado aos ibéricos.


----------



## Carfer

joaosilva said:


> Mas islamizado, é precisamente com influências do Islão (como religião), que era ao que o autor queria contrapor a palavra Islamicate (inventada pelo autor e que não aparece em lado nehum). Para além do mais islamizado é islamized em inglês.


 
Compreendo a dificuldade, porque o cerne da questão está em dissociar o Islão da religião, o que a maioria de nós não consegue fazer - nem tampouco sei se será correcto - como, de resto não é fácil dissociar o cristianismo enquanto religião da cultura e das práticas sociais das comunidades cristãs, apesar de a nossa situação no que toca à separação da esfera religiosa das demais ser muito diferente da das culturas islâmicas. E, seja como for, o problema também existe no termo adoptado em inglês: a raiz _'islam'_ também faz parte de '_islamicate_' e desconfio que o termo suscita uma imediata associação ao Islão enquanto religião ao leitor desprevenido, ou seja, àquele a quem não tenha sido previamente fornecida a definição. Ora, se assim é, se estará sempre dependente duma explicação clarificadora que afaste a associação à religião, qualquer termo serve, contanto que se diga ao leitor que tem de o entender esvaziado de qualquer conotação religiosa. Não obstante, admito que poderá haver melhor termo, mas qual?


----------



## zema

Talvez ajude:


> Creio ser incontestável a afirmação, pelo menos faço-a sem  intento polémico, de que não existe qualquer tradição académica de  estudos islâmicos, e mais especificamente, islamológicos, em Portugal.
> Arabistas, sim. Linguistas e filólogos; escassos em número, mas  distintos, alguns. Virados, a maior parte, para o estudo da expansão  portuguesa, mais raramente para a filosofia ou literatura  ‘luso-árabe-islâmica’, o objeto de estudo de uns e outros era, e  continua a ser, o documento e o monumento, a letra morta e a história.
> De qualquer forma, o Islão-Civilização (o ‘Islamicado’ na terminologia de Marshall Hodgson), não o Islão-Religião.


----------



## machadinho

joaosilva said:


> só não imagino é islamicato numa frase.
> Eu se fosse a si seria mais ambicioso ainda e criaria o verbo islamicar (imagina só a quantidade de conjugações...) e o participio passado, islamicado.
> islamicar: maneira de influenciar do islão em todos os aspectos excepto o religioso


Só agora a ficha caiu, João. Tem razão, islamicado ficou bem melhor. Tinha optado por islamicato por causa de termos como sindicato, sultanato etc., mas estes são nomes, não adjetivos. Obrigado.


----------



## joaosilva

Eu sabia que acabava por cair. 
E com o verbo, não se vai atrever? Imagine: Os árabes na sua expansão foram islamicando os povos sobre os quais iam exercendo o seu dominio. Foram mouros (da antiga Mauritânia) islamicados que islamicaram toda a península Ibérica acabando por deixar essa islamicação como valiosa herança a todos os portugueses e espanhóis que, por sua vez, na sua expansão foram islamicando o mundo que iam encontrando...


----------



## machadinho

Ei, João, por ora, graças a Zeus, só preciso do adjetivo!


----------



## Carfer

Sei que não vou ajudar nada, até porque admito que não haja termo melhor, mas há palavras que, mesmo desconhecidas, têm o condão de nos sugerir sensações, acepções e imagens que estão longe do seu significado real. Há palavras que nos atraem ou nos repugnam sem que para isso tenhamos nenhum motivo consciente ou racional. É o caso. Vocês não visualizam em _'islamicado' _um certo desdém? Pois é a sensação que me dá. Sugere-me que, se alguém diz que uma cultura é '_islamicada_' está a desprezá-la, a diminui-la, como acontece quando dizemos que uma coisa é _'alambicada', 'arrebicada', 'amaricada'_ e outras palavras terminadas em _'cado/cada' (_porque será que só me ocorrem as negativas?). Bem, mas, como digo, é só uma sensação, no entanto suficientemente forte para que me retorcesse todo se tivesse de utilizá-la.


----------



## machadinho

É, meus caros, acho que o jeito vai ser parafrasear: de influência islâmica. Há outras expressões, mas a mais problemática é esta:

(0) _whose response to the Islamicate/Averroist appropriation of Aristotle’s works is haunted ...
_(1) cuja reação à apropriação averroísta ou de influência islâmica das obras de Aristóteles é perseguida ...
(2) cuja reação à apropriação de influência islâmica ou averroísta das obras de Aristóteles é perseguida ...  [ambíguo?]
(3) cuja reação à apropriação, sob influência islâmica ou averroísta, das obras de Aristóteles é perseguida ... [torta?]

O que acham?


----------



## Vanda

E inclusive, dependendo da liberdade que você tiver no texto, incluir o termo em inglês dizendo ser um neologismo criado por XXXX. Os leitores vão agradecer ao aprender um novo termo.


----------



## machadinho

É, Vandinha, liberdade não tenho muita não. Acho que vou colocar entre parênteses o original e sugerir uma nota de rodapé ao editor. Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Já fiz isso várias vezes.


----------



## machadinho

Só que é um tiquinho frustrante...


----------



## joaosilva

Oh, Machadinho olha só o que eu descobri:

Para que fosse “Islamicado” o original em inglês devia de ter sido “Islamicated”

Encontrei outra que talvez seja mais adequada: Islamificado

Confesso não estar muito acostumado ao sufixo inglês –ate, mas vendo no texto original a palavra Persianate, que é (ou deve ser) para Persia o que Islamicate será para Islamic World (num sentido geográfico, da mesma maneira que entendemos o mundo latino (não só pelo idioma) ou o mundo cristão (não só pela religião)) fiz uma pesquisa.
Encontrei que para falantes de inglês ou pelo menos para quem tem afinidade pelo tema (Wikipédia), Persianate society = Persified society, que nos conduz a Sociedade persificada e de ai até Sociedade islamificada.
Seria então um verbo: to islamicate = to islamify (e dai islamification) y para este último já encontramos mais exemplos, nomeadamente na internet, assim como para o caso de islamificado em português ou espanhol, tendo muitos dos seus escritores colocado a palavra entre aspas. Tem um componente (mais) pejorativo comparado com os oficiais to islamize/islamization ou o português-espanhol islamizar/islamizado;
Concluindo, islamicate é uma forma menos comúm de islamified.


----------



## machadinho

Poxa, João, obrigado pelo achado! Islamificado é um fortíssimo candidato, ainda mais com esses argumentos. 

A lista de sugestões até agora é a seguinte:


de influência islâmica (Machadinho)
islâmico (Vanda)
islamicado (Joãosilva)
islamicato (Machadinho)
islamificado (Joãosilva)
islamítico (Houaiss)
islamizado (Carfer)
moçárabe (Carfer)
pseudoislâmico¹
Talvez possamos tentar também termos derivados de muçulmano.

¹anônimo


----------



## Carfer

Mas _'islamificado'_ não seria o mesmo que '_islamizado_'?


----------



## machadinho

Creio que sim. 



> _Et cependant je ne vois pas de quelle façon je les pourrai résoudre; et comme si tout-à-coup j'étois tombé dans une eau très profonde, je suis tellement surpris que je ne puis ni assurer mes pieds dans le fond, ni nager pour me soutenir au-dessus._ (Descartes)


----------



## Audie

Machadinho, se nada der certo, você pode tentar a carreira dramática!

Mas e aquele link de zema? Não cheguei a ler, mas, enfim, mostra que alguém já tentou antes de você. Ou não?


----------



## machadinho

Tentei, claro, mas não ocorre o termo Islamicate lá. Acho que foi mais uma resposta ao comentário do Joãosilva sobre o estado da pesquisa em Portugal sobre o islamismo.


----------



## zema

Ah Machadinho,  está brincando comigo, não está? Eu ia opinar sobre o estado dos estudos islâmicos em Portugal?!  
Achei mesmo que ainda não tinham encontrado nenhuma referência em português ao termo Islamicate, e que, mesmo não atuando como adjetivo na citação (aliás, aí interfere o espanhol para mim e não tenho certeza se é substantivo, particípio...), já o Islamicado ou a ideia de Islão-Civilização podia ajudar na procura. 

Um palpite infeliz... vamos tentar com outra, onde pelo menos já aparece inequivocamente como adjetivo:  o tradutor opta por _islamítico + nota de rodapé,_ e você pode avaliar o resultado.


> Por estas razões, não se pode ver o Islamismo só como uma ideologia. O seu carácter discursivo engloba elementos tanto linguísticos como extralinguísticos. Enquanto discurso, o Islamismo também não cabe simplesmente nesse todo institucional que é o Estado. Na maioria dos países islamíticos *, o Estado mostrou-se impermeável às investidas islamistas. No entanto, e ao contrário do que sugerem Roy e outros autores, esta incapacidade para se apoderar do Estado não implica uma incapacidade (nem uma contenção) da parte do Islão político.
> 
> 
> * _No original, “islamicate”, termo de rigorosos contornos semânticos  proposto por Marshall Hodgson. Diversamente de “islamic”, que refere apenas a dimensão religiosa, o adjectivo “islamicate” aplica-se à específica cultura partilhada por muçulmanos e não-muçulmanos no seio de uma sociedade e de uma civilização que o mesmo autor, concomitantemente, designa por “Islamidade”(“Islamdom”); daí “islamicate art” (arte islamítica”), “islamicate political order” (sistema político islamítico), etc. [N. do T.]_


----------



## joaosilva

http://www.hurqalya.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/abstracts/PHD-ABST.HTM
Do Dr. Stephen N. Lambden (U. Newcastle), parece que é especialista em assuntos religiosos.
No final do documento, onde se explicam os neologismos:
b) Islamicate or Islamified will occasionally  be used to express aspects of the Islamic utilization of pre‑Islamic (Jewish, Christian, etc) religious and cultural materials.

Ou talvez queiras perguntar ao autor do site Islamicate

"On Tuesday, June 21st from 12-1pm EST PrepareNY.com will be hosting another Online Chat designed to spark a new kind of conversation as we approach the tenth anniversary of 9/11.   This week's featured guest will be: Hussein Rashid, Founder of the "Islamicate" blog site and contributor to the upcoming book "I Speak For Myself: American Men on Being Muslim." http://www.islamicate.com/islamicate   Theme for the chat is "Religion and Politics." "


----------



## Vanda

Jesus toma conta! Rendeu uma novela! E das Arábias, ainda por cima.


----------



## machadinho

zema said:


> Ah Machadinho,  está brincando comigo, não está? Eu ia opinar sobre o estado dos estudos islâmicos em Portugal?!


Grande achado, Zema!  Muito obrigado! Só agora que você disse que reparei que português não é sua primeira língua. Impressionante, parabéns! 



joaosilva said:


> Do Dr. Stephen N. Lambden (U. Newcastle), parece que é especialista em assuntos religiosos.[...]Ou talvez queiras perguntar ao autor do site Islamicate


Obrigado também, Joãosilva. Pelo que vi, esse especialista corrobora sua sugestão de islamificado. 



Vanda said:


> Jesus toma conta! Rendeu uma novela! E das Arábias, ainda por cima.


Vandinha, para você:


----------

